# Cyoubx' Guide On Making Review Videos



## cyoubx (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Many people have requested a guide on how I make my review videos. Although my videos are far from perfect, I've picked up a few tricks along the way and hope to impart them on people who are interested in my style of review. I don't see myself doing cube reviews for the rest of my life so I thought it might be a good idea to write down what I've learned so that new YouCubers can have something to follow.

For those who have never seen my reviews before, here is an example:


Spoiler











Below covers my philosophy and a few techniques for the reviews I do.

*The Purpose of a Review*
Review videos come in many different styles, none of which are inherently better than another. However, they all serve a similar purpose - to demonstrate the positives and negatives of a puzzle. If your review can communicate this information to the audience, it is successful.

*Two Main Review Types*
I like to classify review videos into one of two categories - cursory and demonstrative. Cursory reviews (which are what I do) are short and to the point. Demonstrative reviews are detailed reviews of the puzzle. Which is better? Neither! Both have pros and cons.

Cursory reviews may seem appealing, however I daresay there are more drawbacks than demonstrative reviews. _Cursory reviews say a little bit about everything but a lot about nothing._ A cursory review can share thoughts and opinions about the various characteristics of a puzzle, but no topic is discussed for very long. Another disadvantage is that cursory reviews are impersonal. Demonstrative reviews tend to be more organic since they aren't scripted out. It's almost like a person is showing you the product in a store whereas a cursory review is like a short infomercial (oxymoron?). Lastly, cursory reviews take a ridiculous amount of time to create. Since cursory reviews are shorter, every second is valuable screen time and you want to try to fit as much information in as you can. That means the script needs to be painstakingly concise, video footage needs to correspond with the audio while providing something extra (more on that later) and editing needs to be crisp. Since demonstrative reviews are less scripted, the occasional "um" isn't really detrimental and the entire process is easier.

So is there really a need for cursory reviews?

*Why I Choose to do Cursory Reviews*
The first reason to make any type of video should be because it's fun. If you're doing it for the "YooToob monayz", you're doing it wrong. The monetary payout is so pathetically low that you'll lose interest almost as soon as you finish uploading. The main reason I do cursory reviews is because I enjoy videography. Granted, I'm still a learning beginner, but I've always enjoyed the video medium. I consider myself to be a huge cinephile and wanted to pursue cinematography when I was still in high school.

As far as why cursory reviews are useful to viewers? They save time! Many people don't have the time to watch a 10 minute review. Furthermore, it's frustrating to spend 10 minutes watching a review only to find out afterward it was really quite awful. With cursory reviews, even if it's a terrible review, viewers will be glad to know they only wasted ~3 minutes rather than 10. Another benefit of watching cursory reviews is that they're more fast-paced which usually means they're more entertaining! A well-done demonstrative review can be equally entertaining but I'd say it's far more difficult. Demonstrative reviews can sometimes be slow and dull, particularly if the reviewer's voice isn't engaging. Cursory reviews resolve this dilemma by employing multiple video clips in quick succession.

But if it's so much work, why would anyone want to create cursory reviews? If you're into that whole "YouTube views" thing, you'll be glad to know cursory reviews generate a lot of views. It's a fairly open market right now! So many people do demonstrative reviews (it's how I started too!) that viewers have already learned who makes good ones. People won't be interested in your demonstrative review if they already have a go-to person. However, so few YouTubers make cursory reviews that people are generally intrigued by the video regardless of the puzzle being discussed!

Lastly, although it's time-consuming, cursory reviews are really quite automated.

*The Stupid-Easy Methodology of Cursory Reviews*
There are a few ways to make cursory reviews but since I know my own method best, that is the one I will share. This is the general workflow I have for making review videos:

1. _Actually use the cube for some period of time._ I generally do ~1,000 solves on a 3x3 before reviewing it just to make sure everything wrong with a puzzle is exposed.

2. _Think about your overall opinion of the puzzle before starting to write your script._ These can be simple words like "good" or "awful." It's hard to write a review if you don't know how you feel about the product first. So take time to think over what really bothered you or what you really enjoyed.

3. _Write the script._  This is when you can write down your thoughts in a way that communicates it effectively with the audience. Unlike a demonstrative review, if something comes out the wrong way or if the tone is undesired, you can change it before you even start filming! Spend a good chunk of time on this step since it drives the rest of the process.

4. _Record the script._ I like to do voiceovers for my reviews. Why? Because it's super easy. I'm not good at multitasking, so I simply say what I want to say first then show what I want to show later. Then I just combine the two in post.

5. _Film your script._ This is also very easy. With the script in front of you, read what you wrote then film the corresponding portion. For instance, if my script talks about stickers, just show the stickers up close to the camera. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.

6. _Film some solves._  Chances are, your video footage won't be enough to fill the entire audio clip. Particularly if you have a recommendation section in your review like I do you'll need filler video. However, every second of your review is valuable so you don't want to waste it on pictures of the puzzle. I'd recommend filling it with solves so that viewers can get a better understanding of how the cube performs in practical situations while listening to your words. It's almost like having two reviews at once!

7. _Put it all together._ Edit the audio then start laying the relevant video clips under your audio! If you have empty spaces, don't worry! That's what your filler solve videos are for. Just tack them in!

Although all of this takes a long time, it's the same process every time and after a few videos, it becomes second nature, just like your algorithms.

Now that you know of the process, maybe it's good to take a look at the actual content.

*Content: The Script*
How you choose to film your review and how you set up your lighting or audio is up to you. I can certainly give advice but that's not the real purpose of this post. If requested, I can add that in at a later time. Really, what's going to make or break your video is the content you communicate. It may seem complicated but I use a very simple template containing five sections:

1. *Introduction.* Here, I simply introduce my (online) name and state the purpose of the video. It's never more than two short sentences.
2. *Design.* This is the beef of the review. I like to go over the following topics:
--Price - for some viewers the price is a limiting factor so it's important to include it.
--Stickers - this isn't particularly important since replacement stickers are easy to come by. But it's still worth noting for the sake of completion.
--Size - cubes come in different weights and dimensions; it never hurts to quickly state your thoughts on it.
--Turning - this includes speed, feel (crunchy/smooth), (reverse) corner cutting, and pops.
--Mechanism - the mechanism is usually fun to look at. Generally, I'll transition into the mechanism after discussing something pertinent from the list above. For example, if a cube pops frequently, I would say "This cube has a few popping issues and taking the cube apart we can identify the cause." Smooth transitions are always nice to have. Not only for review videos but other forms of communication as well!
--Drawbacks of the cube - usually, something bad will appear in one of the categories listed above and it's fine to embed the flaws of the puzzle in that segment. However, sometimes the failure of a cube doesn't fit nicely with any of those specific categories and it's more convenient to mention it separately. Doing so at the end is perfectly acceptable.
3. *Recommendation.* Talking quickly about all of the above can be overwhelming and potentially misleading for the viewer. A simple recommendation (Yes/No/Maybe) is useful to clearly state your position on the product. A quick recap of relevant reasons behind your decision is also useful so that the viewer can remember those points. Think of this as like a conclusion for an essay.
4. *Final grade.* This is completely superfluous. A recommendation should suffice. However, sometimes a final grade can help returning viewers calibrate your reviews. For example, if you tend to give A's to every puzzle then all of a sudden give a D to another, people more readily recognize the difference. Similarly, if you're someone who likes to hand out C's and D's, people may realize that you're a more stringent reviewer and keep that in mind for future videos.
5. *Conclusion.* Just like the intro, tie off your video with a short sentence or two thanking the viewer for his/her time. I like to remind viewers that the link to the cube is in the description, but that's completely optional.

That about finishes this guide! Hopefully you learned something useful/applicable to your own reviews. A lot of these tips carry over to demonstrative reviews as well as other videos in general! All of this is simply what has worked for me and it's not guaranteed to work for you. But I hope it serves at the very least as a starting foundation. Below are some additional topics that didn't fit well with anything above.

*Additional Information/FAQ*
If you have any questions, feel free to leave a reply to this thread!

_Equipment I use_
Microphone - CAD u37 USB condenser microphone
Camera - Canon EOS Rebel T3i; shot in 1080p 30 fps; rendered in 720p 30 fps
Video Editing Software - Sony Vegas Pro 12

With all of that written, that's about all I have for now. I will continue to modify this post as I read it over and over again with fresh eyes.


Thank you if you've read this far! Let me know if you have any additional questions.

Toodles!
cyoubx


----------



## youngcuber1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cyoubx <3


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 18, 2013)

I am not a youtuber ,so i recommend this to @tonghaiwu Great guide for you.I've mentioned this person before.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice guide. Thanks!


----------



## CatzRuleZWorld (Jun 18, 2013)

I've always liked your reviews a lot! I think I'm going to follow this for my florian modded zhanchi overview!


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jun 18, 2013)

Great thread.Nice to share your skills of making a review.
Sometimes I have many ideas or informations but I don't know how to bring it to viewers.And I must practise my English as soon as possible XD



Echo Cubing said:


> I am not a youtuber ,so i recommend this to @tonghaiwu Great guide for you.I've mentioned this person before.


haha,thank you


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Let me know if anything needs to be clarified


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 18, 2013)

awesome! this is kind of your style though. it would be pretty lame if everyone tried making there own cyoubx style reviews.


----------



## TheJCube (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't see it as a bad thing. Also, lots of tech reviewers do cursory reviews already, so I'd say we're a little late for the party.

I'm definitely going to stick to cursory reviews, as I did one, I had more fun doing it than a demonstrative review.


----------



## Lagom (Jun 25, 2013)

One thing i hate about cube reviews is when the person describes EVERYTHING about the cube, but never moves a layer for 5 minutes!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 6, 2014)

great guide cyoubx, very nicely written! Your reviews are the best, so I'm try doing one using this guide.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 30, 2014)

hi cyoubx,
what software do you use to record audio and at what settings? Do you have any recommendations for recording audio with the built-in mic of an iMac? Thanks!


----------



## kcl (Jan 30, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> hi cyoubx,
> what software do you use to record audio and at what settings? Do you have any recommendations for recording audio with the built-in mic of an iMac? Thanks!



Hey, I'm no Albert, but I can probably help. Short of buying an actual mic, the mic built into stock apple earbuds is actually quite good. It provides clear audio and I know he used that for a while. As for software, I BELIEVE he uses either Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere. That being said, since you own a mac I would very much recommend Final Cut Pro. It's extremely fast, very precise, and there isn't much it can't do.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hey, I'm no Albert, but I can probably help. Short of buying an actual mic, the mic built into stock apple earbuds is actually quite good. It provides clear audio and I know he used that for a while. As for software, I BELIEVE he uses either Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere. That being said, since you own a mac I would very much recommend Final Cut Pro. It's extremely fast, very precise, and there isn't much it can't do.



Yes, I agree, FCPX and Motion are extremely awesome! I already use this software since I am a film-making enthusiast. I now plan on launching a cubing channel. For my films, the audio on my cam is ok, but it has a lot of hiss when doing voice overs. What I was asking Albert I was wondering what software he used to record and at what settings (for the audio). 
I sadly don't have apple earbuds with a mic . Maybe you have some tips to either reduces the hiss on my cams audio or to get better audio out of my internal mic using audio recording software?
Thanks for helping me!


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Yes, I agree, FCPX and Motion are extremely awesome! I already use this software since I am a film-making enthusiast. I now plan on launching a cubing channel. For my films, the audio on my cam is ok, but it has a lot of hiss when doing voice overs. What I was asking Albert I was wondering what software he used to record and at what settings (for the audio).
> I sadly don't have apple earbuds with a mic . Maybe you have some tips to either reduces the hiss on my cams audio or to get better audio out of my internal mic using audio recording software?
> Thanks for helping me!



Honestly there isn't much, other than buying a camera mic. Computer mics are always pretty staticky. Or, if you want the cheapest mic, buy some apple earbuds XD I believe the new ones all have mics.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Honestly there isn't much, other than buying a camera mic. Computer mics are always pretty staticky. Or, if you want the cheapest mic, buy some apple earbuds XD I believe the new ones all have mics.



Ok thanks. I'd rather not spend that money on apple earbuds but save it for a proper mic. Do you have any recommendations for a proper mic (maybe a USB one), preferably quite cheap?
Thanks!


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

Go for a prefessional mic if you are in film-making business
What is your budget. I have a mic that was around 90$ when I bought it and it is extremely awesome. No background noises etc.
So first find your budget and then gogole search, if you need further help, reply


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

UB said:


> Go for a prefessional mic if you are in film-making business
> What is your budget. I have a mic that was around 90$ when I bought it and it is extremely awesome. No background noises etc.
> So first find your budget and then gogole search, if you need further help, reply



For the film making business, yes. I thought he was talking about VoiceOvers. 

I would tell you to get the snowball mic. Fairly cheap, good quality, overall pretty solid mic.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I would tell you to get the snowball mic. Fairly cheap, good quality, overall pretty solid mic.



I agree.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 31, 2014)

You really don't need that much of a professional mic just for YouTube. I have a Zoom h6 but that's for musical purposes


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

Snoowball costs 66$ at amazon. I dont think it is cheap. I thought it would be around 20$ to 30$ but 66$ is too much



kclejeune said:


> For the film making business, yes. I thought he was talking about VoiceOvers.
> 
> I would tell you to get the snowball mic. Fairly cheap, good quality, overall pretty solid mic.


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

UB said:


> Snoowball costs 66$ at amazon. I dont think it is cheap. I thought it would be around 20$ to 30$ but 66$ is too much



My mic of choice costs over
$400.. $66 is cheap bro.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> My mic of choice costs over
> $400.. $66 is cheap bro.



This mic is less than $3.. $66 is expensive bro.


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> This mic is less than $3.. $66 is expensive bro.



No, really, it isn't. I'd be willing to bet the snowball mic is way better quality.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> No, really, it isn't. I'd be willing to bet the snowball mic is way better quality.



I'm not trying to get into an argument with you about quality vs price.

I don't think $66 is a lot of money but some people do. Your post merely pointed out that $400 > $66.

If I buy a $3000 mic that doesn't make your mic cheap, does it?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 1, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm not trying to get into an argument with you about quality vs price.
> 
> I don't think $66 is a lot of money but some people do. Your post merely pointed out that $400 > $66.
> 
> If I buy a $3000 mic that doesn't make your mic cheap, does it?



Everything's relative.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 1, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Everything's relative.



Yes, and all the quality of the mics mentioned above is considered low quality compared to a mic that is plugged into an interface with a proper sound card.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 2, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> hi cyoubx,
> what software do you use to record audio and at what settings? Do you have any recommendations for recording audio with the built-in mic of an iMac? Thanks!



I use Audacity to record audio. To prevent peaking, I have the input gain set at 0.1.

Built-in microphones will be okay but they'll sound flat/tinny compared to a dedicated external microphone which sounds much richer.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies! I'll try and see if I can get some more out of my built-in mic and try audacity. You'll find out how it went when I launch my youtube channel . . .


----------



## Atharv Goel (Feb 10, 2014)

What's a YouCuber? Please reply somebody. I have been wondering for like 10 centuries now!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> What's a YouCuber? Please reply somebody. I have been wondering for like 10 centuries now!



A YouCuber is a cuber that is on YouTube. It's basically a portmantau of YouTube and cuber.


----------



## UB (Feb 15, 2014)

What Microphone you use ?



cyoubx said:


> I use Audacity to record audio. To prevent peaking, I have the input gain set at 0.1.
> 
> Built-in microphones will be okay but they'll sound flat/tinny compared to a dedicated external microphone which sounds much richer.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 15, 2014)

UB said:


> What Microphone you use ?





cyoubx said:


> _Equipment I use_
> Microphone - CAD u37 USB condenser microphone
> Camera - Canon EOS Rebel T3i; shot in 1080p 30 fps; rendered in 720p 30 fps
> Video Editing Software - Sony Vegas Pro 12



read the OP


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

UB said:


> And what microphone you use LACuber. I subbed to you



Thanks for subbing!  I use my cam mic. What I do is that it speak into the mic of the cam (which is quite good) as if it were a mic for voice overs. Then I import the audio in audacity and edit it to reduce the hiss and background noises. Also, I try to make my voice sound better with some editing tools and adjust the tempo of my voice if I thought I spoke to fast/slow. Finally, I export the edited VoiceOver into FCPX in which I edit the whole video. 
I hope I could help! 

EDIT: This isn't the greatest, but it'll have to do until I get a USB condenser mic. 

Also, my Moyu Weilong review is coming out today!  stay tuned!


----------



## dayanboy (Mar 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hey, I'm no Albert, but I can probably help. Short of buying an actual mic, the mic built into stock apple earbuds is actually quite good. It provides clear audio and I know he used that for a while. As for software, I BELIEVE he uses either Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere. That being said, since you own a mac I would very much recommend Final Cut Pro. It's extremely fast, very precise, and there isn't much it can't do.



Hey at the end it is written that cyoubx uses Sony Vegas and yes Final Cut Pro is awesome.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Mar 27, 2014)

I was studying this guide for a review of my shuangren only lol but the mini verison


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 27, 2014)

Well everyone uses different video editors to suit their needs.  I use final cut pro x on windows 8. Now guess how 


dayanboy said:


> Hey at the end it is written that cyoubx uses Sony Vegas and yes Final Cut Pro is awesome.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 5, 2014)

Can anyone show a picture of how they have their camera set up? Is it on a tripod?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Can anyone show a picture of how they have their camera set up? Is it on a tripod?


It is on tripod. You allow the camera to sit on the tripod while you make your videos  I also do that only


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Well everyone uses different video editors to suit their needs.  I use final cut pro x on windows 8. Now guess how



plot twist: you don't 

Final cut is not compatible with that nasty OS.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> plot twist: you don't
> 
> Final cut is not compatible with that nasty OS.


Ever heard of virtual machines? They work on any OS. I use virtual box to virtually create your Mac OS on my PC. Then once I have mac running, I installed FCPX and viola, you can use it as you would use it on a normal macbook.
Research. Thats why in the end I wrote guess? 
I am a CS student


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Ever heard of virtual machines? They work on any OS. I use virtual box to virtually create your Mac OS on my PC. Then once I have mac running, I installed FCPX and viola, you can use it as you would use it on a normal macbook.
> Research. Thats why in the end I wrote guess?
> I am a CS student



Why wouldn't you just buy a Mac in the first place?


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Why wouldn't you just buy a Mac in the first place?



Becuase Windows is better.


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> Becuase Windows is better.



Extremely clear argument, 10/10. Now convinced that I should buy windows


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Extremely clear argument, 10/10. Now convinced that I should buy windows



I obviously wasn't arguing, I was only stating my opinion.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 5, 2014)

Odd argument going on between Mac and Windows... You do realise one is a machine, the other an operating system? ;-) 

In fairness, using both all day every day, OSX is streets ahead of Windows.

It's more than possible to run Windows on a Mac, or OSX on a PC. It's considerably cheaper to do the latter (but beware the small print in the OSX EULA!!!)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

I would say I hate Apply products, but from personal opinion. Windows is better. Because Mac is basically for developing, apps, games etc. While Windows can be used for anything. Playing games to developing apps, watching Anime anything. I didnt buy a mac because I use Adobe suite a lot and Camtasia studio. And those are not available for mac. Final Cute pro which is available for Mac does similar things but is not as good as Adobe Premier Pro, my choice of video editor. Thats why, seeing that Mac has all the flaws and I will not be developing anything, I chose Windows over Mac. Also, most tasks performed in Mac can be donr on Windows and all Windows based PC and Lappy are cheaper than Mac  But I have an IPhone 5S and that is Apple. I am not an iFag 



pipkiksass said:


> Odd argument going on between Mac and Windows... You do realise one is a machine, the other an operating system? ;-)
> 
> In fairness, using both all day every day, OSX is streets ahead of Windows.
> 
> *It's more than possible to run Windows on a Mac, or OSX on a PC.* It's considerably cheaper to do the latter (but beware the small print in the OSX EULA!!!)


Totally Possible. My sister has a Mac and she did not like it. It was Alien to her as she was coming from Windows. So I installed Windows on it but it was a tough task as I was not finding the drivers, then some softs, etc but It can be done and have been done!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 5, 2014)

Macs and Windows are computers designed somewhat for different markets. I currently own a Macbook Pro and couldn't be happier with it; despite that, my next purchase will be a Windows desktop(well, I could technically load up Linux or Hackintosh, but I won't) because I want to be able to play games more _and_ something similar would cost about double the price by Apple. 

Personally, I feel like the interfaces of both OSs are so similar that any unbiased person should have no trouble adjusting. Sure, one can run apps that the other can't, but virtual machines are perfect for that.



Cuber9991 said:


> I obviously wasn't arguing, I was only stating my opinion.



Yes, in a statement that was posed as a fact. Don't be smarmy.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Yes, in a statement that was posed as a fact. Don't be smarmy.




It's not considered to be perceived as a fact just because I didn't put 'I think' in front of it.


----------



## Nisawesome (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks this really helped me as im just getting started on youtube


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Nisawesome said:


> Thanks this really helped me as im just getting started on youtube


lol when I tried to post you posted lol.


How's snowball ice for cubing vids? Btw how do you make your audio from your mic and the video from your cam, like make it go together? So sound doesnt go faster then the vid and the vid doesnt go faster then the audio?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jun 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> How's snowball ice for cubing vids? Btw how do you make your audio from your mic and the video from your cam, like make it go together? So sound doesnt go faster then the vid and the vid doesnt go faster then the audio?



Time travels at the same rate...

Seriously you can either plug the audio recorder into the mic, or just line them up in editing.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Time travels at the same rate...
> 
> Seriously you can either plug the audio recorder into the mic, or just line them up in editing.


How do you line them up exactly? Like you don't start the mic and the cam at the same time right? And for the audio recorder into the mic, I'm supposed to make the audio and the video match but an audio recorder won't help.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 30, 2015)

Make a sound like a "CLAP" from movie director thingies so you know where to match the CLAP sound to on the video


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Make a sound like a "CLAP" from movie director thingies so you know where to match the CLAP sound to on the video


Yeah, but you can't match them perfectly.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Yeah, but you can't match them perfectly.



Why? Just stop being bad at using editing software if you want to make reviews. You also shouldn't need an expensive mic without a fanbase


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome guide!


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Why? Just stop being bad at using editing software if you want to make reviews. You also shouldn't need an expensive mic without a fanbase


I don't get it, like how?


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 1, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> You also shouldn't need an expensive mic without a fanbase



No ones gonna wanna listen to crappy audio in the first place.


----------

